

Location Aware Group Messaging meets Ustream meets mobility and anonymity - ethergloo
http://www.swarmlocal.com

======
hpagey
We had launched a similar product couple of years back. Unfortunately, it
failed miserably as we were unable to crack the chicken and egg problem. We
were even featured on national TV.

